# Long 360 hydraulic filter



## shane12970 (Jun 20, 2014)

Replacing hydraulic filter. The new one has rubber washer atta6. Does rubber washer go in facing front or rear of tractor. Also is there anything I need to do to prime pump after filter change?Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is one end sealed off on your filter, with the other end open with the rubber seal?


----------



## shane12970 (Jun 20, 2014)

Both ends open.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Seal on cartridge goes to the opposite end of the filter access plate, toward the pump.


----------



## shane12970 (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Good call RC, Makes sense, but I'm afraid I may have shoved it in upside down!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Missed the priming question. No, it self primes.


----------

